# Vestiti antifreddo



## Scaredheart (21 Dicembre 2015)

Ho bisogno di idee per vestiti comodi e belli allo stesso tempo, e soprattutto che non facciano patire il freddo. Io odio metter 4 maglie e 3 collant..  : volevo idee su cosa poter comprare...


----------



## perplesso (21 Dicembre 2015)

cos'è il freddo?


----------



## banshee (21 Dicembre 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ho bisogno di idee per vestiti comodi e belli allo stesso tempo, e soprattutto che non facciano patire il freddo. Io odio metter 4 maglie e 3 collant..  : volevo idee su cosa poter comprare...


in Svezia dicono che non esiste il freddo, esistono i vestiti sbagliati.

io commento con un BAH.

io sono talmente freddolosa che stamattina che a Roma fanno 4 gradi piangevo. Sono uscita col parka imbottito col pellicciotto (eco), sciarpa di lana, cappello, guanti. pare che dovevo andà in Islanda.

sono la persona meno indicata a dare consigli :carneval:


----------



## Scaredheart (21 Dicembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> cos'è il freddo?


Buon per te che non lo provi  ti invidio... 


banshee ha detto:


> in Svezia dicono che non esiste il freddo, esistono i vestiti sbagliati.
> 
> io commento con un BAH.
> 
> ...


Ecco io andando su, non vorrei far questo errore. Vorrei appunto avere i vestiti giusti, anche perchè poi dentro i cntri commerciali sarà caldissimo  

Un buon parka chi lo ha? Non dico della woolrich perché onestamente 700 euro per un parka non glieli spendo.. ma qualcosa di buono che tenga caldo? Mi sa che dovró far un giro in un outlet...


----------



## banshee (21 Dicembre 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Buon per te che non lo provi  ti invidio...
> 
> 
> Ecco io andando su, non vorrei far questo errore. Vorrei appunto avere i vestiti giusti, anche perchè poi dentro i cntri commerciali sarà caldissimo
> ...


io il parka l'ho pagato 100€ è una bomba..... non è ovviamente Woolrich, l'ho preso ai saldi dei saldi degli ultimi saldi  sai tipo quando rimane 1 capo di quella taglia fine e stop? ecco  

ma su dove vai?


----------



## oro.blu (21 Dicembre 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Buon per te che non lo provi  ti invidio...
> 
> 
> Ecco io andando su, non vorrei far questo errore. Vorrei appunto avere i vestiti giusti, anche perchè poi dentro i cntri commerciali sarà caldissimo
> ...


...esiste la sottomarca del woolrich meno della metà caldo uguale 
PENN - RICH


----------



## perplesso (21 Dicembre 2015)

il freddo nell'Italia centromeridionale non esiste.   esiste l'umidità, quella è fastidiosa.

se devi nndare nel nord europa, sono ancora più importanti le calzature ed i guanti.   magari anche un mefisto per il volto.

ovviamente per quando devi girare all'esterno


----------



## banshee (21 Dicembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> cos'è il freddo?


tu mi sa che sei come il mio lui..

il mio lui c'ha caldo sempre. 
sempre. 
io sto con vestito di maglia per casa e leggins (tenuta invernale), sul divano col plaid e quello sta a mezze maniche.

dormiamo col piumino di Ikea num.1 (il più leggero), io moro de freddo quello suda.

esce in giardino IN CIAVATTE SENZA CALZINI io esco col giaccone se devo prendere qualcosa.

cioè :blank:


----------



## perplesso (21 Dicembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> tu mi sa che sei come il mio lui..
> 
> il mio lui c'ha caldo sempre.
> sempre.
> ...


come detto sopra, dove stai te il freddo non esiste.  quando sono sceso per la partita ero in maglietta a mezze maniche e avevo caldo.

Per il letto, esistono piumini doppi e componibili.   hanno una cerniera in mezzo e puoi fare la versione leggera per lui e quella pesante per te.

credo sia l'unica soluzione per sopravvivere entrambi


----------



## banshee (21 Dicembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> come detto sopra, dove stai te il freddo non esiste.  quando sono sceso per la partita ero in maglietta a mezze maniche e avevo caldo.
> 
> Per il letto, esistono piumini doppi e componibili.   hanno una cerniera in mezzo e puoi fare la versione leggera per lui e quella pesante per te.
> 
> credo sia l'unica soluzione per sopravvivere entrambi


penso anche io :carneval: porello :rotfl:

eri in maglietta??


----------



## Scaredheart (21 Dicembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> io il parka l'ho pagato 100€ è una bomba..... non è ovviamente Woolrich, l'ho preso ai saldi dei saldi degli ultimi saldi  sai tipo quando rimane 1 capo di quella taglia fine e stop? ecco
> 
> ma su dove vai?


In Cermania  


oro.blu ha detto:


> ...esiste la sottomarca del woolrich meno della metà caldo uguale
> PENN - RICH


Ecco ti adoro...ho aperto il thread apposta per questo...io in Toscana non ho mai patitp il freddo


----------



## oro.blu (21 Dicembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> tu mi sa che sei come il mio lui..
> 
> il mio lui c'ha caldo sempre.
> sempre.
> ...


io sono più o meno come te...ma solo se sto ferma... Da quando ho ripreso attivita sportiva regolare lo sono meno.
Prova anche tu


----------



## perplesso (21 Dicembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> penso anche io :carneval: porello :rotfl:
> 
> eri in maglietta??


parti dal principio che non porto maglioni da tipo 30 anni e che non ho ancora acceso i riscaldamenti perchè per me qui fa caldo.

ripensa a com'era il tempo mercoledì lì a Roma e converrai che non c'è nulla da stupirsi se ero in maglietta allo stadio.


----------



## banshee (21 Dicembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> io sono più o meno come te...ma solo se sto ferma... Da quando ho ripreso attivita sportiva regolare lo sono meno.
> Prova anche tu


io faccio pugilato :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (21 Dicembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> parti dal principio che non porto maglioni da tipo 30 anni e che non ho ancora acceso i riscaldamenti perchè per me qui fa caldo.
> 
> ripensa a com'era il tempo mercoledì lì a Roma e converrai che non c'è nulla da stupirsi se ero in maglietta allo stadio.



....non ho parole :rotfl: ricordo benissimo il tempo della scorsa settimana, sciarpa e cappello per me ma senza guanti :singleeye:


----------



## Ryoga74 (21 Dicembre 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> In Cermania
> 
> 
> ...


[emoji4] 

Per quanto riguarda l'argomento del 3D, non ti posso proprio essere di aiuto. Anche io sono uno che soffre molto poco il freddo, infatti non indosso maglioni e qui in Brianza giro la sera con un giubbotto abbastanza leggero e al massimo una felpa (altrimenti maglia leggera a manica lunga)...


----------



## banshee (21 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> [emoji4]
> 
> Per quanto riguarda l'argomento del 3D, non ti posso proprio essere di aiuto. Anche io sono uno che soffre molto poco il freddo, infatti non indosso maglioni e qui in Brianza giro la sera con un giubbotto abbastanza leggero e al massimo una felpa (altrimenti maglia leggera a manica lunga)...



vabbè maddai :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

voi uomini non siete normali :singleeye:


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Dicembre 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ho bisogno di idee per vestiti comodi e belli allo stesso tempo, e soprattutto che non facciano patire il freddo. Io odio metter 4 maglie e 3 collant..  : volevo idee su cosa poter comprare...


Sento poco il freddo, quindi non posso aiutarti


----------



## oro.blu (21 Dicembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> io faccio pugilato :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



..in casa??


----------



## banshee (21 Dicembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> ..in casa??


ma perchè tu l'attività fisica regolare che hai ripreso la fai in casa? :singleeye:

io faccio solo un'attività fisica regolare in casa ma ho freddo lo stesso quando finisco :rotfl:


----------



## oro.blu (21 Dicembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ma perchè tu l'attività fisica regolare che hai ripreso la fai in casa? :singleeye:
> 
> io faccio solo un'attività fisica regolare in casa ma ho freddo lo stesso quando finisco :rotfl:



io faccio attività fisica regolare sia in casa che fuori casa...non la stessa attività:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
ma con solo la prima avevo freddo pure io


----------



## banshee (21 Dicembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> io faccio attività fisica regolare sia in casa che fuori casa...non la stessa attività:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> ma con solo la prima avevo freddo pure io


ah :singleeye: allora non t'ho capita...m'hai detto che facendo sport regolarmente senti meno freddo...io faccio attività sportiva regolare da anni e ho sempre freddo...


----------



## oro.blu (21 Dicembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ah :singleeye: allora non t'ho capita...m'hai detto che facendo sport regolarmente senti meno freddo...io faccio attività sportiva regolare da anni e ho sempre freddo...


Sono io che ho spiegato male:
attività fisica casalinga = sesso FREDDO 
Attività fisica in palestra = cardio CALDO

:rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (21 Dicembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Sono io che ho spiegato male:
> attività fisica casalinga = sesso FREDDO
> Attività fisica in palestra = cardio CALDO
> 
> ...



avevo capito :rotfl: infatti t'ho risposto che faccio boxe ma ho freddo lo stesso :rotfl:

stanchezza pre natalizia :rotfl:

comunque la morale della favola è che io cioffreddo lo stesso, sempre. :singleeye:


----------



## Scaredheart (21 Dicembre 2015)

Uffa tutti accaldati? In Italia ci sto bene anche io... peró lí penso che avró freddo... consigli per tapparsi nessuno?


----------



## perplesso (21 Dicembre 2015)

in che zona della Germania vai?


----------



## Alessandra (21 Dicembre 2015)

Al freddo ci si abitua. 
Io prima ero freddolosa sopra la media,  adesso non lo sento più. 
E' vero che a londra in questi giorni fa relativamente caldo,  
 Ma sono vestita leggera e non ho freddo. 

Pero' ci sono dele parti del corpo che, se non le copro,  mi fanno sentire un senso generale di freddo: il collo e la testa. 

Se hai tanto freddo,  non dimenticare mai la canotta, ci sono versioni carine della maglia della salute.  
Il cachemere tiene molto caldo.  Anche quando è relativamente sottile.


----------



## disincantata (21 Dicembre 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Uffa tutti accaldati? In Italia ci sto bene anche io... peró lí penso che avró freddo... consigli per tapparsi nessuno?



Se ti copri per stare bene al freddo, inevitabilmente patirai il caldo entrando nei centri commerciali, che io evito come la peste potendo.

POI va a fortuna, in questi giorni non fa molto freddo neppure in Germania ed in Olanda.

Faceva molto più freddo ad ottobre.

Mia figlia in Olanda quando fa molto freddo usa il Moncler  o la giacca a vento della tuta da sci.  Pantalni aderenti e calzamaglia. 

Maglioni di cashemere guanti e berretto di lana, li  il vento a volte ti sposta. POI spostandosi in bici  fa ancora piu' freddo.

Stivaletti con interno di pelo.


----------



## oro.blu (21 Dicembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> avevo capito :rotfl: infatti t'ho risposto che faccio boxe ma ho freddo lo stesso :rotfl:
> 
> stanchezza pre natalizia :rotfl:
> 
> comunque la morale della favola è che io cioffreddo lo stesso, sempre. :singleeye:


.. eche mi sa che la stanchezza l'abbiamo in due, siccome hai detto ridendo che fai box io ho capito che ti sfogavi con qualcuno in casa picchiandolo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
ci sono stati momenti in cui lo avrei fatto volentieri


----------



## banshee (21 Dicembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> .. eche mi sa che la stanchezza l'abbiamo in due, siccome hai detto ridendo che fai box io ho capito che ti sfogavi con qualcuno in casa picchiandolo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> ci sono stati momenti in cui lo avrei fatto volentieri


Aaaah ahahahahahah!! No no faccio boxe di sport!!

Si comunque anche io vorrei picchiare qualcuno :carneval: dentro casa, in ufficio, eeeh!


----------



## Scaredheart (21 Dicembre 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Al freddo ci si abitua.
> Io prima ero freddolosa sopra la media,  adesso non lo sento più.
> E' vero che a londra in questi giorni fa relativamente caldo,
> Ma sono vestita leggera e non ho freddo.
> ...


Eh non penso che riusciró ad abituarmi in una settimana, poi non lo so...  ma ecco ci sono delle canotte che trattengono meglio il calore? 


disincantata ha detto:


> Se ti copri per stare bene al freddo, inevitabilmente patirai il caldo entrando nei centri commerciali, che io evito come la peste potendo.
> 
> POI va a fortuna, in questi giorni non fa molto freddo neppure in Germania ed in Olanda.
> 
> ...


Ecco un tipo di vestiario che gradisco... mi piace. Sai le marche migliori per calzamagliaa e pantaloni? Oppure ci sono dei leggings adatti? 

Ora mi rifaró un pó il look in qualche outlet in modo da risparmiare qualcosina... 



oro.blu ha detto:


> Sono io che ho spiegato male:
> attività fisica casalinga = sesso FREDDO
> Attività fisica in palestra = cardio CALDO
> 
> ...


Come sesso freddo?


----------



## Ryoga74 (21 Dicembre 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> Come sesso freddo?


Ma infatti anche a me non è chiaro [emoji53] 
Certe volte mi capita(va [emoji22]  ) di finire madido di sudore anche in pieno inverno...


----------



## Scaredheart (21 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Ma infatti anche a me non è chiaro [emoji53]
> Certe volte mi capita(va [emoji22]  ) di finire madido di sudore anche in pieno inverno...


Appunto... io rimango al "capita"


----------



## Ryoga74 (21 Dicembre 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Appunto... io rimango al "capita"


Cosa fai, infierisci? [emoji29]


----------



## Scaredheart (21 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Cosa fai, infierisci? [emoji29]


Pardon, mi é venuta spontanea!


----------



## Ryoga74 (21 Dicembre 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Pardon, mi é venuta spontanea!


Dai te la concedo [emoji13]


----------



## LTD (21 Dicembre 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ho bisogno di idee per vestiti comodi e belli allo stesso tempo, e soprattutto che non facciano patire il freddo. Io odio metter 4 maglie e 3 collant..  : volevo idee su cosa poter comprare...


immagino che tu l'abbia già fatto, in tal caso ignora quanto scrivo
hai provato a cercare su Zalando?
ci ho trovato dei capi molto belli, in tessuti tecnici, di marche famose e meno famose, a prezzi interessanti

non ti sbatti in giro, niente stress, cerchi con calma, consegna gratuita e se non va bene qualcosa fai il reso e ti ridanno i soldi senza problemi
ormai compro tutto online


----------



## Scaredheart (21 Dicembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> immagino che tu l'abbia già fatto, in tal caso ignora quanto scrivo
> hai provato a cercare su Zalando?
> ci ho trovato dei capi molto belli, in tessuti tecnici, di marche famose e meno famose, a prezzi interessanti
> 
> ...


Il problema é che parto il 30... e calcolando il natale di mezzo non penso che la merce mi arrivi per tempo, o peggio posso aver il tempo di cambiarla. Devo optate per l'outlet di Barberino. É che in montagna sono andata solo d'estate, per cui non sono abituata ad affrontare il vero freddo. Ergo, non ho proprio vestiti per il freddo, non indosso roba pesante, per nulla!


----------



## Nicka (21 Dicembre 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Il problema é che parto il 30... e calcolando il natale di mezzo non penso che la merce mi arrivi per tempo, o peggio posso aver il tempo di cambiarla. Devo optate per l'outlet di Barberino. É che in montagna sono andata solo d'estate, per cui non sono abituata ad affrontare il vero freddo. Ergo, non ho proprio vestiti per il freddo, non indosso roba pesante, per nulla!


Hai visto da Decathlon?


----------



## LTD (22 Dicembre 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Il problema é che parto il 30... e calcolando il natale di mezzo non penso che la merce mi arrivi per tempo, o peggio posso aver il tempo di cambiarla. Devo optate per l'outlet di Barberino. É che in montagna sono andata solo d'estate, per cui non sono abituata ad affrontare il vero freddo. Ergo, non ho proprio vestiti per il freddo, non indosso roba pesante, per nulla!




ho capito... beh, il freddo vero fino a qualche anno fa dalle mie parti c'era, siamo andati anche a meno 12...
l'unico consiglio che ti posso dare è di vestirti a strati, è il modo più efficace per stare caldi il più facile da gestire se sei in giro 
e poi quello che compri lo puoi riutilizzare anche in climi meno rigidi


----------



## Scaredheart (22 Dicembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Hai visto da Decathlon?


Ah già buona idea! Ma ad esempio per Capodanno come fanno le tedesche? Cioé come si puó osare un vestitino?  birra a parte...che sicuramente ne berró a quintali... io pensavo ad esempio come scarpe similo alle timberland peró di coveri con il pelo dentro... le ho viste e me ne sn innamorata

.ma nn per capodanno


----------



## Nicka (22 Dicembre 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ah già buona idea! Ma ad esempio per Capodanno come fanno le tedesche? Cioé come si puó osare un vestitino?  birra a parte...che sicuramente ne berró a quintali... io pensavo ad esempio come scarpe similo alle timberland peró di coveri con il pelo dentro... le ho viste e me ne sn innamorata
> 
> .ma nn per capodanno


Ambè, non ne ho idea...del resto io non faccio un cazzo da anni!! 

Prova davvero a vedere lì, io ci ho trovato varie cose per il freddo...


----------



## Falcor (22 Dicembre 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> ..io in Toscana non ho mai patito il freddo


Beata te, io mi congelo appena metto il naso fuori casa, anche se più che altro è umidità. Ormai ho fatto amicizia con la nebbia tornando a casa, ti ho detto dove abito quindi immagini cosa ci sia qui la sera dopo le 22 



perplesso ha detto:


> cos'è il freddo?


Quello che mi aspetta armato di coltello ogni sera  



Scaredheart ha detto:


> ma ecco ci sono delle canotte che trattengono meglio il calore?


Vai da Decathlon. Ci sono magliette, anche aderenti quindi poco ingombranti, che tengono perfettamente il calore. Le uso io per lavorare e sono ottime e costano poco (nemmeno 10 euro). Trovi per il freddo praticamente di tutto e a tutte le fasce di prezzo.


----------



## Alessandra (22 Dicembre 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ah già buona idea! Ma ad esempio per Capodanno come fanno le tedesche? Cioé come si puó osare un vestitino?  birra a parte...che sicuramente ne berró a quintali... io pensavo ad esempio come scarpe similo alle timberland peró di coveri con il pelo dentro... le ho viste e me ne sn innamorata
> 
> .ma nn per capodanno


Ma le nordiche non hanno trucchi sotto il vestitino. Semplicemente sono abituate e non hanno freddo. 
Due inverni fa qui cadeva la neve e ricordo un bambino che camminava per strada in t-shirt. 

Il mio ex a novembre l'anno scorso era in t-shirt nel momento in cui stavamo per salire sull'aereo.  Io imbottita,  lui sereno in tenuta estiva. 
Una volta mi ha sequestrato la giacca perché gli sembravo troppo coperta e diceva che dovevo abituarmi :unhappy:


canotte: pur che siano attillate e di cotone.
Il cachemere tiene caldo. 
Il pile  (lo trovi alla decathlon a pochissimo ) isola bene dal freddo.  Non è molto sexy ma tiene caldo.


----------



## oro.blu (22 Dicembre 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:
			
		

> Come sesso freddo?





Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Ma infatti anche a me non è chiaro [emoji53]
> Certe volte mi capita(va [emoji22]  ) di finire madido di sudore anche in pieno inverno...


ma nooo era per estremizzare il concetto... 
Sarei presa proprio male altrimenti.
Quando la mia unica attività fisica era sesso normalmente durante il giorno d'inverno, avevo freddo, ora che faccio regolarmente attività fisica fuori casa (sport) di freddo ne ho meno....
buongiorno


----------



## Ryoga74 (22 Dicembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Scaredheart ha detto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Ah ma allora lo fai apposta? 
Mi quoti PROPRIO questo messaggio sorellina? [emoji29] 
Buongiorno [emoji16]


----------



## oro.blu (22 Dicembre 2015)

Bisogna ricordarsi che in Germania, come in tutti i paesi del Nord hanno l'abitudine di tenere nei locali una temperatura MOLTO alta direi SOFFOCANTE. Quindi dovrai optare veramente per una vestizione a strati, in modo che quando entri ti puoi praticamente spogliare.
Io poi non so, ma quando mi capita di andare in Austria ho meno freddo che a casa mia...sarà il caldo degli ambienti (che accumulo) sarà qualche birra in più...l'unico posto dove ho un po' freddo sono i piedi, allora uso o doposcì o scarponcini da trekking con sotto un buon paio di calzini termici...


----------



## oro.blu (22 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> oro.blu ha detto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



:carneval: Buongiorno:rofl:


----------



## Falcor (22 Dicembre 2015)

Io per il freddo ai piedi non so come risolvere. Quando piove ho degli stivali presi da decathlon (12 euro) che son imbottiti quindi non entra una goccia e in più tengon caldo. Però non sono il massimo della bellezza in quanto di plastica.


----------



## Scaredheart (22 Dicembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ambè, non ne ho idea...del resto io non faccio un cazzo da anni!!
> 
> Prova davvero a vedere lì, io ci ho trovato varie cose per il freddo...


 



Falcor ha detto:


> Beata te, io mi congelo appena metto il naso fuori casa, anche se più che altro è umidità. Ormai ho fatto amicizia con la nebbia tornando a casa, ti ho detto dove abito quindi immagini cosa ci sia qui la sera dopo le 22
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No io da noi non ho mai particolarmente freddo, ma ci sto molto bene, qui la temperatura non va spesso sotto lo zero, e il massimo sarà -5, ma di rado. Forse è questione di abitudine. 



Alessandra ha detto:


> Ma le nordiche non hanno trucchi sotto il vestitino. Semplicemente sono abituate e non hanno freddo.
> Due inverni fa qui cadeva la neve e ricordo un bambino che camminava per strada in t-shirt.
> 
> Il mio ex a novembre l'anno scorso era in t-shirt nel momento in cui stavamo per salire sull'aereo.  Io imbottita,  lui sereno in tenuta estiva.
> ...


Uffa maledette , non so davvero come vestirmi per capodanno!! Però voglio bere, quindi posso osare... 



oro.blu ha detto:


> ma nooo era per estremizzare il concetto...
> Sarei presa proprio male altrimenti.
> Quando la mia unica attività fisica era sesso normalmente durante il giorno d'inverno, avevo freddo, ora che faccio regolarmente attività fisica fuori casa (sport) di freddo ne ho meno....
> buongiorno


Anche io le faccio entrambe, speriamo di non percepirlo molto. Poi magari è un mito della Germania fredda e ci starò bene, non lo so!



oro.blu ha detto:


> Bisogna ricordarsi che in Germania, come in tutti i paesi del Nord hanno l'abitudine di tenere nei locali una temperatura MOLTO alta direi SOFFOCANTE. Quindi dovrai optare veramente per una vestizione a strati, in modo che quando entri ti puoi praticamente spogliare.
> Io poi non so, ma quando mi capita di andare in Austria ho meno freddo che a casa mia...sarà il caldo degli ambienti (che accumulo) sarà qualche birra in più...l'unico posto dove ho un po' freddo sono i piedi, allora uso o doposcì o scarponcini da trekking con sotto un buon paio di calzini termici...


Eh è questo che mi fa paura, dentro maniche corte e fuori 8 strati, e mentre farò compere chi mi tiene la giacca? :rotfl:



Falcor ha detto:


> Io per il freddo ai piedi non so come risolvere. Quando piove ho degli stivali presi da decathlon (12 euro) che son imbottiti quindi non entra una goccia e in più tengon caldo. Però non sono il massimo della bellezza in quanto di plastica.


prova con gli scarponcini timberland con pelo dentro!


----------



## Falcor (22 Dicembre 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> prova con gli scarponcini timberland con pelo dentro!


Timberland = un botto di soldi

Sono un poveraccio quindi passo il turno, al massimo compro una vocale


----------



## Scaredheart (22 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Timberland = un botto di soldi
> 
> Sono un poveraccio quindi passo il turno, al massimo compro una vocale


In un  negozio a Pisa le stanno svendendo a 70€. Nuova apertura. La qualità ha un prezzo, e durano! Calcolando questo penso sia un ottimo investimento a medio termine. (non sono una rappresentante Timberland)


----------



## Falcor (22 Dicembre 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> (non sono una rappresentante Timberland)


Ah no? E quei codici di acquisto che mi stai mandando in privato? Mi hai detto di specificare il tuo nome quando effettuo l'ordine :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Scaredheart (22 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Ah no? E quei codici di acquisto che mi stai mandando in privato? Mi hai detto di specificare il tuo nome quando effettuo l'ordine :rotfl: :rotfl:


Vai a fidarti di questi ragazzi... :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato: ti avevo scritto anche di non farne parola sul forum, chiederò provvedimenti all'admin!  Inoltre dimenticati quello sconto dello 0,10% su un acquisto irrisorio di 1000€. :ar:


----------



## Falcor (22 Dicembre 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Vai a fidarti di questi ragazzi... :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato: ti avevo scritto anche di non farne parola sul forum, chiederò provvedimenti all'admin!  Inoltre dimenticati quello sconto dello 0,10% su un acquisto irrisorio di 1000€. :ar:


Scusa ma su zalando ho trovato l'1% di sconto se effettui l'ordine in giornate con umidità del 70% e l'indice Dow Jones è positivo di almeno due punti. Troppo ghiotta come offerta


----------



## Scaredheart (22 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Scusa ma su zalando ho trovato l'1% di sconto se effettui l'ordine in giornate con umidità del 70% e l'indice Dow Jones è positivo di almeno due punti. Troppo ghiotta come offerta


Leggi bene, il prezzo del  petrolio deve essere di 145€! O niente sconto! :carneval:


----------



## Falcor (22 Dicembre 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Leggi bene, il prezzo del  petrolio deve essere di 145€! O niente sconto! :carneval:


Non hai letto la nota a piè di pagina, che si può leggere solo crackando il sistema e bypassando i firewall del sito.

Il prezzo del petrolio deve esser quello o in alternativa in Cambogia devon esser nati tra le 14 e le 15.30 almeno otto maschi e due femmine da padre cambogiano e madre filippina. Conosco un amico all'anagrafe cambogiana e come mi da il via libero mi fiondo a comprar le timberland


----------



## Scaredheart (22 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Non hai letto la nota a piè di pagina, che si può leggere solo crackando il sistema e bypassando i firewall del sito.
> 
> Il prezzo del petrolio deve esser quello o in alternativa in Cambogia devon esser nati tra le 14 e le 15.30 almeno otto maschi e due femmine da padre cambogiano e madre filippina. Conosco un amico all'anagrafe cambogiana e come mi da il via libero mi fiondo a comprar le timberland


Ma dai, me lo dici solo ora? Ho perso 2 sconti allora... :incazzato:


----------



## Scaredheart (22 Dicembre 2015)

Bellissimo :inlove:
http://cdn-2.beauty.it/o/b/come-sce...apodanno_5f1d1a03c3c4dce692cffacf4886b054.jpg


----------



## Scaredheart (22 Dicembre 2015)

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-fQmX-sE8Z...CHqAION0eo/s1600/travel+outfit+copenaghen.jpg

anche questi look non sono male, che ne pensate?

http://it.calzedonia.com/catalog/landing.jsp?pageName=Essential-Warm

secondo voi funzioneranno i collant con cashmere coprentissimi?


----------



## banshee (22 Dicembre 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-fQmX-sE8Z...CHqAION0eo/s1600/travel+outfit+copenaghen.jpg
> 
> anche questi look non sono male, che ne pensate?
> 
> ...


l'outfit che hai messo nell'altro post è fantastico, questi non mi piacciono tanto, non sono il mio stile  

i collant con cashmere secondo me sono adattissimi e poi oltre che caldi sono bellissimi :inlove:


----------



## Scaredheart (22 Dicembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> l'outfit che hai messo nell'altro post è fantastico, questi non mi piacciono tanto, non sono il mio stile
> 
> i collant con cashmere secondo me sono adattissimi e poi oltre che caldi sono bellissimi :inlove:


Infatti questi io nn li abbinerei così... il pantalone scozzese lo abbinerei con una maglia aderente con cashmere, e una cintura che mi esalti il punto vita... mi piacciono come indumenti, il mio stile è come il post più su  

Io vorrei osare un vestitino con quei collant, ma che mi consigli? mi sono comprata un vestitino che mi piace ma penso che non posso adattarlo con quei collant  http://www2.hm.com/it_it/productpage.0327176003.html è questo rosso, che modestia a parte mi sta proprio bene... :carneval:


----------



## banshee (22 Dicembre 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Infatti questi io nn li abbinerei così...* il pantalone scozzese lo abbinerei con una maglia aderente con cashmere,* e una cintura che mi esalti il punto vita... mi piacciono come indumenti, il mio stile è come il post più su
> 
> Io vorrei osare un vestitino con quei collant, ma che mi consigli? mi sono comprata un vestitino che mi piace ma penso che non posso adattarlo con quei collant  http://www2.hm.com/it_it/productpage.0327176003.html è questo rosso, che modestia a parte mi sta proprio bene... :carneval:


ok perfetto :up: tranne la cintura io le detesto... :rotfl: ma sono strana io..non mi piacciono...

allora questo vestito va benissimo coi collant ma io non ci metterei le decolltè come scarpe, metterei gli stivali neri perchè così rendi omogeneo il colpo d'occhio dei collant.....

veramente bellino e mi immagino quanto ti sta bene!

io a capodanno riciclo  il vestito della foto che hai visto tu...non quello lungo, quello corto :up: quest'anno si risparmia tanto il mio lui non mi ha mai vista!


----------



## Scaredheart (22 Dicembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ok perfetto :up: tranne la cintura io le detesto... :rotfl: ma sono strana io..non mi piacciono...
> 
> allora questo vestito va benissimo coi collant ma io non ci metterei le decolltè come scarpe, metterei gli stivali neri perchè così rendi omogeneo il colpo d'occhio dei collant.....
> 
> ...


Io le adoro perché esaltano il punto vita... 

Il problema è che appunto sarò in Germania, non so se potrò metterlo, forse con un giaccone caldissimo posso osare... tanto berrò come non ci fosse un domani!  Quindi se farò questa pazzia ovviamente sarà con stivali, quale mi consigli? 

Invece per natale essendo in Italia metterò mini scozzese a vita alta, e maglia nera... il mio ragazzo già si lecca i baffi...  

Bellissimo quel vestitino! Soprattutto come ti sta! E per natale?


----------



## banshee (22 Dicembre 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Io le adoro perché esaltano il punto vita...
> 
> Il problema è che appunto sarò in Germania, non so se potrò metterlo, forse con un giaccone caldissimo posso osare... tanto berrò come non ci fosse un domani!  Quindi se farò questa pazzia ovviamente sarà con stivali, quale mi consigli?
> 
> ...



no no a Natale c'è mio padre :rotfl: a Natale soberrima, total black pantalone/lupetto, capelli raccolti e un filo di trucco.. 

vestitino a capodanno... 

allora, stivali...che stivali hai?? 

io ci metterei uno scamosciato nero, non metterei stivali di pelle con calza misto cashmire... scamosciato e con o tacco a spillo o zeppa...


----------



## banshee (22 Dicembre 2015)

*per scared*

questi quando divento ricca (come il famoso vestito da sposa di Valentino ) 

Christian Louboutin :inlove:


----------



## Scaredheart (22 Dicembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> no no a Natale c'è mio padre :rotfl: a Natale soberrima, total black pantalone/lupetto, capelli raccolti e un filo di trucco..
> 
> vestitino a capodanno...
> 
> ...


Non importa quali ho, perché domenica vado all'outlet, per cui posso acquistare tutto...  io pensavo a neri scamosciati, alti fino alla coscia con tacco e plateau per esser comoda, non voglio sembrare una nana in Germania hahaha


----------



## Scaredheart (22 Dicembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> questi quando divento ricca (come il famoso vestito da sposa di Valentino )
> 
> Christian Louboutin :inlove:
> 
> View attachment 11181


:inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove: abbiamo gusti simili, quanto costano questi?


----------



## banshee (22 Dicembre 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Non importa quali ho, perché domenica vado all'outlet, per cui posso acquistare tutto...  io pensavo a neri scamosciati, alti fino alla coscia con tacco e plateau per esser comoda, non voglio sembrare una nana in Germania hahaha



ma il vestito non è mini però... o si? perchè lo stivale alla coscia con un abito non mini nu 

:rotfl::rotfl: osa in altezza, fai bene!


----------



## banshee (22 Dicembre 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> :inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove: abbiamo gusti simili, quanto costano questi?


circa 1000 euri


----------



## Scaredheart (22 Dicembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ma il vestito non è mini però... o si? perchè lo stivale alla coscia con un abito non mini nu
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl: osa in altezza, fai bene!


avoglia se è mini...  almeno a me sta corto, anche più della modella (se guardi il modello blu scuro la vedi)


----------



## banshee (22 Dicembre 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> avoglia se è mini...  almeno a me sta corto, anche più della modella (se guardi il modello blu scuro la vedi)


ah si si non avevo visto i vari colori :up:  allora è perfetto!


----------



## Falcor (22 Dicembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> circa 1000 euri


Ci pensa papà Nob, non lo sai ancora ma sotto quella mattonella traballante in bagno nasconde la cassettina coi contanti. Io non ti ho detto niente eh.


----------



## banshee (22 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Ci pensa papà Nob, non lo sai ancora ma sotto quella mattonella traballante in bagno nasconde la cassettina coi contanti. Io non ti ho detto niente eh.




la tua firma :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

ah ecco bene  no no tranquillo non dirò nulla a tuo padre


----------



## Scaredheart (22 Dicembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> circa 1000 euri


Ah spiccioli :rotfl: ma prima o poi si troveranno con gli sconti...


----------



## banshee (22 Dicembre 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ah spiccioli :rotfl: ma prima o poi si troveranno con gli sconti...


Magari tesó. Io monitoro sempre, appena vedo ti avviso [emoji41]


----------



## Scaredheart (22 Dicembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Magari tesó. Io monitoro sempre, appena vedo ti avviso [emoji41]


La speranza é l'ultima a morire...

Amore ho appena saputo che domani andró all'outlet arty: arty: arty: eravamo indecisi, se dmn o domenica... come só triste arty:


----------



## Scaredheart (23 Dicembre 2015)

Tornata!!!! Comprato cose interessantissime! Quasi pronta al freddo, tra l'altro trovato un giaccone della Woolrich in offertissima!  :inlove:


----------

